# strange behavior(RBP)



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

my female piranha(red belly) in breeding color yesterday and the day before yesterday started to do something strange. She goes to water surface and take some air and than she swalow it than goes to the bottom of tank and after a little while she start to fart. I thought it was coincident but she is doing that every few minutes on and on. I wrote that on local forum in my country(croatia) and everybody laugh at me but yesterday i take my camera and i tape it(video is very short -3 clips-and low quality because i have card with 32M memory and when i want to shot i must be still for an hour and every movement scares them).I thout that she wants to blow her a bit to looks bigger and stronger but other fishes dont interact with her until she loses the air :laugh: than some of the others come to her and she atack them.Does anybody have simmilar expirience because i never heard for that(i know that seams funny but i am going to tape it with a better quality)?


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

I think that this behavior is connected with pairing. If someone dont believe me or think that this is a joke i can send clips via mail.


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

Now everything is clear fish had a problem with the swim bladder or with the eggs and only with swalloved air she could balance in the water. When others in the shoal recognize hers behaviour they started to attack her and now shes RIP.


----------

